# Pages taking too long to load...



## Ash1231 (Mar 23, 2004)

I have no idea as to why my computer has all of a sudden decided it would be slow, but for some reason it has. I have ran the normal things (i.e., Ad-Aware, Spybot, and Norton's) but still running extremely slow. I have DSL and have never had any problems in the two years running it, but now something is wrong. My HJT log is as follows, and assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:33:59 AM, on 2/28/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\ISSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AVPersonal\AVGUARD.EXE
C:\Program Files\AVPersonal\AVWUPSRV.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NORTON~1\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NORTON~1\SPEEDD~1\NOPDB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\MMDiag.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mim.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Ashley Neese\Local Settings\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Personal Firewall - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEToolbarHelper Class - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Personal Firewall - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MimBoot] C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mimboot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eTrustPPAP] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust PestPatrol\PPActiveDetection.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.musicmatch.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.westlaw.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.musicmatch.com (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {156BF4B7-AE3A-4365-BD88-95A75AF8F09D} (HPSDDX Class) - http://www.hp.com/cpso-support-new/SDD/hpsddObjSigned.cab
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1098913709270
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {AB86CE53-AC9F-449F-9399-D8ABCA09EC09} (Get_ActiveX Control) - https://h17000.www1.hp.com/ewfrf-JAVA/Secure/HPGetDownloadManager.ocx
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {D77EF652-9A6B-40C8-A4B9-1C0697C6CF41} (TikGames Online Control) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/shpo/default/shapo.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/dim2/default/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {E5D419D6-A846-4514-9FAD-97E826C84822} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {E77C0D62-882A-456F-AD8F-7C6C9569B8C7} (ActiveDataObj Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/ActiveData.cab
O16 - DPF: {EB387D2F-E27B-4D36-979E-847D1036C65D} (QDiagHUpdateObj Class) - http://h30043.www3.hp.com/sj/en/check/qdiagh.cab?326
O16 - DPF: {F1EA17CB-F7BD-4108-A742-1BC7774383FF} (Seisint GraphView Control 1.0) - http://go.accurint.com/bps/113/cab/GraphViewCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5692A44-3746-4CAE-BAEB-10FB33E38DD4} (VMSwitcher Class) - http://www.seeyouagainsoftware.com/shared/cands.cab
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AntiVir Service (AntiVirService) - H+BEDV Datentechnik GmbH - C:\Program Files\AVPersonal\AVGUARD.EXE
O23 - Service: AntiVir Update (AVWUpSrv) - H+BEDV Datentechnik GmbH, Germany - C:\Program Files\AVPersonal\AVWUPSRV.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: ISSvc (ISSVC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\ISSVC.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Unerase Protection (NProtectService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NORTON~1\NPROTECT.EXE
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Speed Disk service - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NORTON~1\SPEEDD~1\NOPDB.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, You seem to have two antivirus programs running> that is not advised. If you are paying for Norton set the AV personal to not start when windows does, the setting should be in Options or Preferences in that program to do so. When you want to cross-check against Norton, temporarily turn Norton off and run the other AV program then turn it off and Norton back on. 

The rest of the problem is so much loading at startup, but there is someone who may be able to help a bit.

Will ask him to give it a look and see what he advises.

The two PartyPoker items can be removed as they are missing files> if you do not intend to use them, or they were removed by some scan, they can go. Run hijackthis, scan, put checks by these and then click "fix checked":

O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker.exe (file missing)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Ash1231:

I was asked to help you, so I'll give it my best shot.

---------------------------------------------------------------

You definitely don't want to have *2* antivirus programs installed and running at the same time. Besides the load they put on your computer, they conflict with each other and cause problems. Personally, I don't like Norton because it's too intrusive, too memory-hoggish, and problematic.

----------------------------------------------------------------

The following programs don't need to load during startup and run in the background:

MM_TRAY.EXE

INCD.EXE

MIMBOOT.EXE

MSNMSGR.EXE

Click Start - Run, type in MSCONFIG, then click OK - Startup(tab). Uncheck them, click Apply - OK, then reboot. When the SCU window appears during startup, place a checkmark in the lower left, then click OK.

The smaller you keep the startup load, the better your computer will run. You can start those programs manually, when needed. There's no need for them to load and run every time you start your computer.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Open the *C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files* folder, then click View - Details. If any of them show a status of "Damaged", right-click and delete them.

----------------------------------------------------------------

A buildup of temp and other junk files can cause a performance loss and other problems, so let's get rid of them.

Click Start - Search - Files And Folders, select the hard drive ( C: ) to look it, then delete *everything* that appears under:

**.TMP

C:\TEMP\*.*

C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\*.**

----------------------------------------------------------------

How much RAM is in your computer and how fast is the processor?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ash1231 (Mar 23, 2004)

Thank you both for your timely responses. I will give you an update as to how things turned out. Again, thank you very much for your assistance.


----------



## Ash1231 (Mar 23, 2004)

I have no idea as to either of these things...is there a way I could find out?


----------



## Ash1231 (Mar 23, 2004)

I could not delete the following temp files:

JETBE5D.tmp
~DF43ED.tmp
~DF4451.tmp

Should I be concerned about these files?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Ash- Usually, you can find the amount of RAM by right clicking on your My Computer icon, select Properties, and down on the sheet you will see the amount in Megabytes...but, you may not see the processor speed, so to help, there is a very tiny free utility that will give you a lot of good info about your computer> including whether Windows Updates actually installed correctly> anyone new to what their system consists of should get this and refer to it to learn more about the hardware AND software they have:

www.belarc.com

Download the free Belarc Advisor, just put the file on the desktop and run it, it will open an Internet Explorer page and show you a rundown of a lot of things, in that will be the RAM and Processor, Intel or AMD etc, and it's speed in Megahertz (mhz) post those things for Frank.

About the temp folders> you dont delete those, just the contents of them.

The Local Settings\CONTENT IE5\blah blah folders just hold temporary Internet Files which you have to manually get rid of sometimes, as they grow very large and will result in just adding more folders with those random names under CONTENT IE5. The file desktop.ini should be left in each of the subfolders...though I have deleted some with no harmful effects I think desktop.ini should stay, Frank may know what you should do with them.

Here is another way to find and clean up temps:

Start>Run type in %temp%

Then, delete the contents of any folders found.

If you see any message about index.dat, that always stays and cannot be deleted but it has been emptied.


----------



## Ash1231 (Mar 23, 2004)

Here is what the BeLarc software pulled...

Operating System System Model 
Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (build 2600) Gateway 4000717
System Serial Number: 0022433289
Chassis Serial Number: 0022433289 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
1000 megahertz Intel Pentium III
32 kilobyte primary memory cache
256 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: Intel Corporation D815EEA AAA19243-406
Serial Number: BLEA05237327
Bus Clock: 133 megahertz
BIOS: Intel Corp. EA81510A.15A.0008.P06.0010311107 10/31/2000 
Drives Memory Modules c,d 
160.00 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
139.37 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

MITSUMI CD-ROM FX4831T!A
SONY DVD RW DRU-700A USB Device [CD-ROM drive]
3.5" format removeable media [Floppy drive]

IOMEGA ZIP 250 [Hard drive] -- drive 1
WDC WD1600BB-00DWA0 [Hard drive] (160.04 GB) -- drive 0, s/n WD-WCAEK1049268, rev 15.05R15, SMART Status: Healthy 384 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'DIMM1' has 256 MB
Slot 'DIMM2' has 128 MB
Slot 'DIMM3' is Empty 
Local Drive Volumes

c: (on drive 0) 137.40 GB 116.78 GB free 
e: (on drive 0) 22.59 GB 22.59 GB free

Network Drives 
None detected 
Users Printers 
local user accounts last logon 
Administrator 2/27/2005 3:16:01 PM (admin) 
Ashley Neese 3/1/2005 8:32:05 AM (admin) 
local system accounts 
Guest 3/1/2005 8:53:11 AM 
HelpAssistant never 
SUPPORT_388945a0 never

Marks a disabled account; Marks a locked account Adobe PDF Converter on My Documents\*.pdf 
AdobePSGenericPostScriptPrinter on FILE: 
AdobePSGenericPostScriptPrinter on FILE: 
HP LaserJet 2100 Series PCL 6 on LPT1: 
Microsoft Office Document Image Writer Driver on Microsoft Document Imaging Writer Port:

Controllers Display 
Standard floppy disk controller
Intel(r) 82801BA Bus Master IDE Controller
Primary IDE Channel [Controller]
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller] NVIDIA Vanta/Vanta LT (Microsoft Corporation) [Display adapter]
Gateway EV700 [Monitor] (15.7"vis, s/n LIC04819267, November 2000) 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
Intel(r) 82801BA/BAM USB Universal Host Controller - 2442
Intel(r) 82801BA/BAM USB Universal Host Controller - 2444 Creative Sound Blaster AudioPCI 128D (WDM) 
Communications Other Devices 
Gateway Data Fax Modem
CNet PRO200 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
Network Card MAC Address: 00:08:A1:63:1F:0D
Network IP Address: 55.44.12.8 / 24 HP Scanjet 4500c/5550c
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
USB Mass Storage Device
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub 
Virus Protection 
Norton AntiVirus Version 11.00 
Virus Definitions Version 2/27/2005 Rev 7 
Last Disk Scan on Saturday, February 26, 2005 8:27:42 PM 
Realtime File Scanning On

Installed Microsoft Hotfixes 
Internet Explorer 6 
SP1 
KB834707-IE6SP1-20040929.091901 on 10/27/2004 (details...) 
Internet Explorer 
SP2 (SP2) 
Windows XP 
SP2 
KB811113[SP] on 10/27/2004 (details...) 
SP3 
KB834707 on 10/27/2004 (details...) 
KB867282 on 2/10/2005 (details...) 
KB873333 on 2/10/2005 (details...) 
KB873339 on 12/15/2004 (details...) 
Windows XP 
SP3 (continued) 
KB885250 on 2/10/2005 (details...) 
KB885835 on 12/15/2004 (details...) 
KB885836 on 12/15/2004 (details...) 
KB886185 on 12/15/2004 (details...) 
KB887472 on 2/10/2005 (details...) 
KB887742 on 2/23/2005 (details...) 
KB888113 on 2/10/2005 (details...) 
KB888302 on 2/10/2005 (details...) 
KB890047 on 2/10/2005 (details...) 
KB890175 on 1/12/2005 (details...) 
KB891781 on 2/10/2005 (details...)

Click here to see all available Microsoft security hotfixes for this computer.

Marks a HotFix that verifies correctly 
Marks a HotFix that fails verification
(note that failing hotfixes need to be reinstalled) 
Unmarked HotFixes lack the data to allow verification


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Ash, I did not ask you to post the entire Belarc log, and please go and edit out your XP Pro Product Key and any other Product ID codes.

You have an Intel 1 Gigahertz processor and 384MBs of RAM memory installed. Plenty of hard drive space. A good system in general.


----------



## Ash1231 (Mar 23, 2004)

I do not know if this is right...

Operating System System Model 
Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (build 2600) Gateway 4000717
System Serial Number: 0022433289
Chassis Serial Number: 0022433289 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
1000 megahertz Intel Pentium III
32 kilobyte primary memory cache
256 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: Intel Corporation D815EEA AAA19243-406
Serial Number: BLEA05237327
Bus Clock: 133 megahertz
BIOS: Intel Corp. EA81510A.15A.0008.P06.0010311107 10/31/2000 
Drives Memory Modules c,d 
160.00 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
139.41 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

MITSUMI CD-ROM FX4831T!A
SONY DVD RW DRU-700A USB Device [CD-ROM drive]
3.5" format removeable media [Floppy drive]

IOMEGA ZIP 250 [Hard drive] -- drive 1
WDC WD1600BB-00DWA0 [Hard drive] (160.04 GB) -- drive 0, s/n WD-WCAEK1049268, rev 15.05R15, SMART Status: Healthy 384 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'DIMM1' has 256 MB
Slot 'DIMM2' has 128 MB
Slot 'DIMM3' is Empty 
Local Drive Volumes

c: (on drive 0) 137.40 GB 116.83 GB free 
e: (on drive 0) 22.59 GB 22.59 GB free

Network Drives 
None detected 
Users Printers 
local user accounts last logon 
Administrator 2/27/2005 3:16:01 PM (admin) 
Ashley Neese 3/1/2005 8:32:05 AM (admin) 
local system accounts 
Guest 3/1/2005 9:06:18 AM 
HelpAssistant never 
SUPPORT_388945a0 never

Marks a disabled account; Marks a locked account Adobe PDF Converter on My Documents\*.pdf 
AdobePSGenericPostScriptPrinter on FILE: 
AdobePSGenericPostScriptPrinter on FILE: 
HP LaserJet 2100 Series PCL 6 on LPT1: 
Microsoft Office Document Image Writer Driver on Microsoft Document Imaging Writer Port:

Controllers Display 
Standard floppy disk controller
Intel(r) 82801BA Bus Master IDE Controller
Primary IDE Channel [Controller]
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller] NVIDIA Vanta/Vanta LT (Microsoft Corporation) [Display adapter]
Gateway EV700 [Monitor] (15.7"vis, s/n LIC04819267, November 2000) 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
Intel(r) 82801BA/BAM USB Universal Host Controller - 2442
Intel(r) 82801BA/BAM USB Universal Host Controller - 2444 Creative Sound Blaster AudioPCI 128D (WDM) 
Communications Other Devices 
Gateway Data Fax Modem
CNet PRO200 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
Network Card MAC Address: 00:08:A1:63:1F:0D
Network IP Address: 55.44.12.8 / 24 HP Scanjet 4500c/5550c
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
USB Mass Storage Device
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub 
Virus Protection 
Norton AntiVirus Version 11.00 
Virus Definitions Version 2/27/2005 Rev 7 
Last Disk Scan on Saturday, February 26, 2005 8:27:42 PM 
Realtime File Scanning On

Installed Microsoft Hotfixes 
Internet Explorer 6 
SP1 
KB834707-IE6SP1-20040929.091901 on 10/27/2004 (details...) 
Internet Explorer 
SP2 (SP2) 
Windows XP 
SP2 
KB811113[SP] on 10/27/2004 (details...) 
SP3 
KB834707 on 10/27/2004 (details...) 
 KB867282 on 2/10/2005 (details...) 
KB873333 on 2/10/2005 (details...) 
KB873339 on 12/15/2004 (details...) 
Windows XP 
SP3 (continued) 
KB885250 on 2/10/2005 (details...) 
KB885835 on 12/15/2004 (details...) 
KB885836 on 12/15/2004 (details...) 
KB886185 on 12/15/2004 (details...) 
KB887472 on 2/10/2005 (details...) 
KB887742 on 2/23/2005 (details...) 
KB888113 on 2/10/2005 (details...) 
KB888302 on 2/10/2005 (details...) 
KB890047 on 2/10/2005 (details...) 
KB890175 on 1/12/2005 (details...) 
KB891781 on 2/10/2005 (details...)

Click here to see all available Microsoft security hotfixes for this computer.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Ash1231:

A 1.0 Ghz Pentium III processor and 384 MB of RAM will do you fine, as long as you don't have too many programs running in the background and don't have a lot of "eye candy"(fancy screensaver, fancy wallpaper, too many graphic effects, etc.).


----------

